# Searching for Lowestoft Fishing Vessels



## Fiesty Fay

Hi all I don't know if you would be able to help me at all but I am looking for pictures and information on some old Lowestoft fishing vessels which my grandfather sailed on, as we are doing a family history on my father's side he is most interested in my grandfathers fishing career.

Go Ahead LT534
Gula LT179
Boy Scout LT17
Young Sid LT1175
Alaska LT1031
Ouse LT572
Leeds LT131
Adrian LT114

Silver Herring number not known
Warbler number not known

My Grandfather's name was Ernest John Lewis (known as Jack)

Hope someone can help, thanks in advance


----------



## aavh

Info on Ouse LT 572 can be found here
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal6/lt572ouse.html


----------



## davetodd

Silver Herring number was LT 1145 built 1911
Will have a look in Grimsby library for any photo's they may have when I visit this week.
Best regards
Dave


----------



## TSJ59

I have a small (5.5"x3") B&W photo of M.T. _Warbler_ number LT. 63 that I can scan later this week if that is any use?

Cheers, Terry


----------



## Fiesty Fay

aavh said:


> Info on Ouse LT 572 can be found here
> http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal6/lt572ouse.html


Thanks aavh, I didn't know where to look and I know that vessels changed hands a few times and had different numbers so I got bogged down a bit on that one. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Fiesty Fay

davetodd said:


> Silver Herring number was LT 1145 built 1911
> Will have a look in Grimsby library for any photo's they may have when I visit this week.
> Best regards
> Dave


That would be great Dave, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Fiesty Fay

TSJ59 said:


> I have a small (5.5"x3") B&W photo of M.T. _Warbler_ number LT. 63 that I can scan later this week if that is any use?
> 
> Cheers, Terry


Thanks Terry that would be a great help. My dad is going to be over the moon with all this help I am getting.


----------



## Steve Farrow

If you send me an email, I have four photos of those vessels and I will send them to you.
Regards
Steve 
_(email address removed as per site policy - please use PMs to exchange email addresses - MS)_


----------



## john russell

Fiesty Fay said:


> Hi all I don't know if you would be able to help me at all but I am looking for pictures and information on some old Lowestoft fishing vessels which my grandfather sailed on, as we are doing a family history on my father's side he is most interested in my grandfathers fishing career.
> 
> Go Ahead LT534
> Gula LT179
> Boy Scout LT17
> Young Sid LT1175
> Alaska LT1031
> Ouse LT572
> Leeds LT131
> Adrian LT114
> 
> Silver Herring number not known
> Warbler number not known
> 
> 
> My Grandfather's name was Ernest John Lewis (known as Jack)
> 
> Hope someone can help, thanks in advance


(Young Sid) war service,drifter, R.N.P.S. lost 10/8/40,

(Go Ahead ) war service ,minesweeper lost 18/11/40, FY 984,

(Gula )harbour service, FY718,

(Boy Scout) drifter,boom defence. FY1865.

Do you know if G/DAD served in the R.N.P.S. his srvice No would start with

LT/X////////, BASE H.M.S, EUROPA,Sparrows Nest.Lowestoft/
hope this may be of some intrest.
Reardgards 

J Russell (rusty)


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Hi John, thanks very much for the info it helps a lot, my grandfather was in the royal naval reserve during 1914 - 1919 his no. was Y058a on his discharge papers, I don't have his papers for WW2 but my dad told me today he was on the Boy Scout with barrage balloons at Shearness


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Steve Farrow said:


> If you send me an email, I have four photos of those vessels and I will send them to you.
> Regards
> Steve
> _(email address removed as per site policy - please use PMs to exchange email addresses - MS)_


Thanks Steve, PM sent with email address, looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Fay


----------



## davetodd

Hello Fay
Visited Grimsby Library today, here are the results of the first search for photographs:-
Adrian LT 114 O.N.108474 built 1897 at Beverley Owner Consolidated Fisheries Ltd 
1 photo b&w, aspect Starboard bow.

Alaska LT 1031 
NO photo's

Boy Scout LT 17 O.N.135739 built 1913 Lowestoft owner T.Utting 
NO photo's

Go Ahead LT 534 O.N.139987 built 1919 Oulton Broad owner J.Breach Ltd
NO photo's

Gula LT 179 O.N.162991 built 1936 Lowestoft owner Dagon F.Co.Ltd.
3 b&w photo's and 1 colour. these show that changes have been made to the whellhouse and funnel.

Leeds LT 131 O.N.108443 built 1897 Govan owner Consolidated Fisheries Ltd. 
1 photo b&w aspect Starboard Quarter

Ouse LT 572 O.N.113574 built 1900 Govan owner A.Gouldby 
NO photo's

Silver Herring LT 1145 O.N.130034 built 1911 Lowestoft owner J.CColby
NO photo's

Warbler LT 63 O.N.133409 built 1912 Goole owner Brandon F.Co.Ltd
2 photo's b&w 1 from port side and one from starboard side.

Young Sid LT 1175 O.N.132956 Built 1912 Aberdeen owner Rhoda F.Wright NO photo's

The photo's are in reasonable condition and more may turn up with further searching.
If you require copies of any photo's mentioned, then contact the Central Public Library at Grimsby 01472 323635
This is the reference section and they will advise you of their charges etc.
If I come across any more in the future I can let you know if you wish.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Fiesty Fay

davetodd said:


> Hello Fay
> Visited Grimsby Library today, here are the results of the first search for photographs:-
> Adrian LT 114 O.N.108474 built 1897 at Beverley Owner Consolidated Fisheries Ltd
> 1 photo b&w, aspect Starboard bow.
> 
> Alaska LT 1031
> NO photo's
> 
> Boy Scout LT 17 O.N.135739 built 1913 Lowestoft owner T.Utting
> NO photo's
> 
> Go Ahead LT 534 O.N.139987 built 1919 Oulton Broad owner J.Breach Ltd
> NO photo's
> 
> Gula LT 179 O.N.162991 built 1936 Lowestoft owner Dagon F.Co.Ltd.
> 3 b&w photo's and 1 colour. these show that changes have been made to the whellhouse and funnel.
> 
> Leeds LT 131 O.N.108443 built 1897 Govan owner Consolidated Fisheries Ltd.
> 1 photo b&w aspect Starboard Quarter
> 
> Ouse LT 572 O.N.113574 built 1900 Govan owner A.Gouldby
> NO photo's
> 
> Silver Herring LT 1145 O.N.130034 built 1911 Lowestoft owner J.CColby
> NO photo's
> 
> Warbler LT 63 O.N.133409 built 1912 Goole owner Brandon F.Co.Ltd
> 2 photo's b&w 1 from port side and one from starboard side.
> 
> Young Sid LT 1175 O.N.132956 Built 1912 Aberdeen owner Rhoda F.Wright NO photo's
> 
> The photo's are in reasonable condition and more may turn up with further searching.
> If you require copies of any photo's mentioned, then contact the Central Public Library at Grimsby 01472 323635
> This is the reference section and they will advise you of their charges etc.
> If I come across any more in the future I can let you know if you wish.
> Best Regards
> Dave


Thank you so much dave that must have taken a fair amount of research to get that much info and I appreciate your hard work, I will have a word with my dad and give him the number of the Grimsby library, thanks again.

cheers

Fay


----------



## TSJ59

Fiesty Fay said:


> Thanks Terry that would be a great help. My dad is going to be over the moon with all this help I am getting.


Hello Fay,
New scanner commissioned! Here's _M.T. Warbler_ as promised: 









Cheers Terry


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Thanks so much Terry, I am getting a good collection now, and I have started work as a volunteer at the Heritage Centre in Lowestoft so if I can be of assistance anytime I would love to return the favour its the least I can do.


----------



## treeve

*Go Ahead*

I am working on producing web pages for the Breach fleets, 
based on information very kindly provided by Roy Breach. 
Index page set up at
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/breach.htm
It will probably be a fortnight before it is all complete.

GO AHEAD LT 534 ON. 139987 ex HMD VOLUME
Carvel built, Wooden Dandy, 2 masted, Steam Drifter, Semi-elliptical stern.
Built 1919 by Colby Bros, Oulton Broad for the Admiralty
89.9ft x 20ft x 10ft - 25.8ft Engine room length.
42.61nrt 100.39grt. 99.48 underdeck tonnage.
Triple Expansion engine 1919 by William Burrell of Great Yarmouth.
3 cyl 10ins,16½ins and 26½ins x 18ins stroke. 44.18 nhp (200 ihp); 9½ knots.
Horizontal Boiler, Multitubular, steel,180lbs,1919 by Riley Bros Ltd, Stockton on Tees.
1919 Port Registration Nr50 – LT534
9th August 1919 : Owners - East Anglian Red Star Fishing Co Ltd. (64shares). J.V.Breach manager.
28th April 1926 : Owner - Jack Breach Ltd. (64shares). J.V.Breach manager.
21st December 1929. In collision with the s/d LT 214 HALF MOON at Ijmuiden.
12th June 1930 Developed engine trouble in Rathlin Sound and was towed to Killybegs by s/d LT 1174 GIRL GLADYS.
27th November 1930 Damaged stem at Yarmouth.
30th November 1932 Damaged in heavy weather off Lowestoft.
5th December 1934 Sustained broken propeller and other damage in Lowestoft harbour entrance.
December 1934 Jack Martin, the 17yr old cook, jumped overboard and was drowned.
23rd November 1939 Requisitioned by the Admiralty. Minesweeper.
18th November 1940 Lost in collision off Sheerness.
3rd December 1940 Registry closed . Lost on war service. Certificate lost with the vessel. Advice received from owner.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Lord Hood

I hope you get the facts right about the boats owned by the Jack Breach Ltd. company. I understand they were not owned by Breach but by partnerships of which the Spashetts were large shareholders! That applies to 
three other companies, these being Pevensey Castle Ltd., Explorator Ltd. and Kittiwake Ltd. I understand you can find out the truth about these companies from Companies House in Cardiff.


----------



## treeve

Thanks ... I have full particulars, in relation to the various partnerships.
I also have definitions as to ownerships and shareholders. I am keeping 
specifically to the companies named on my index page.
If anyone wishes to "challenge" these or add to the information database,
I will be pleased to add that/correct that. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

Raymond, I do not think that anyone wishes to "challenge"your efforts.  In this research business new leads are cropping up all the time and I know from experience that some company records are not quite as straight forward as even some of those who purport to have the inside track would have you believe. Every lead, correction and addition gratefully received.
Gil.


----------



## Lord Hood

LOWESTOFT RECORDS

Anybody requiring information about Lowestoft fishing vessels and ships built there should contact the following: 

Suffolk County Council
Lowestoft Record Office
Lowestoft Central Library
16 Clapham Road 
Lowestoft
NR32 1DR

Telephone: 01502 405357 (Searchroom)

They over 14,000 photographs of Lowestoft ships there and thousands of records of fishing and other vessels. 

The staff provide an excellent service and details of owning companies including share ownership. The many fishing company official records come up with some surprises!

Information and photographs of all vessels mentioned on this thread are available from Lowestoft Record Office, in fact the details posted about the steam drifter Go Ahead appears to have been copied from information held there or is very similiar. Lowestoft fishing vessels are very easy to research thanks to many years hard work by the Port of Lowestoft Research Sociery members. 

As Gil mentions, new information and data is being discovered all the time, the more you look the more you find, often in unexpected places.


----------



## treeve

I am always glad to hear of any corrections needed, or updates.
The pages on the Breach interest vessels were all researched by
Roy Breach, and I know he has been diligent and has seen many
original records, over years of research, much of which was from 
his own family records. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Hi Raymond

Thanks very much for such indepth information, my grandfather sailed on her between 1921 and 1923. Hope you manage to get all the information you need to complete your Breach Fleet pages.

Cheers Fay


----------



## Fiesty Fay

OOOpps made a mistake on my grandfather's RNR no.! it's 7058a not Y058a the writing was a bit misleading. Sorry folks.

Regards Fay


----------



## treeve

Roy (grandson of JV Breach) has made some considerable research
over the years, including that from his family's archives, travelled
the country and collected a great deal of information. I have an interest
in the fishing vessels of Lowestoft and Grimsby; he did not have a
suitable outlet for his research and so he has given all of his research
material to me, and I am re-writing it in narrative form to be able to 
prepare web pages for him. I hope to be able to do justice to his work
and his family. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

This is a very worthwhile project Raymond and I wish you every success with it.
Gil.


----------



## Richard John Burton

There is a good photo of the Ouse LT572 in David Butcher book "Trawlermen"
page 62 it is a stern shot showing her in dock at Lowestoft and also mentioned in chapter 7 by her one time skipper George Stock. As matter of interest also in the photo is the Provider LT 42 built for my Gt Grandfather
William Burrell of Gt Yarmouth as the YH999. He built steam engines in Southtown next door to the Shipyard (Fellows) but went all the way to Devon
to have her built (Robert Cox & Sons) she was towed to Yarmouth to have her engine fitted as was her sister ship Kipper YH385 sold to Lowestoft as the
LT1111 IN 1912.


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Thanks Richard, I will have to check and see if my dad has a copy of it. Finding out about the family is proving to be an interesting past-time or should i say an addictive one, just like SN has proved to be


----------



## gil mayes

From FMHT database with additional material from Barry Banham.
KIPPER (LT1111) (drifter/trawler) (1935-1938)
O.N. 128532. 92g 32n 86.9 x 18.9 x 8.7 feet
C.2-cyl by Wm. Burrell, Great Yarmouth
Boiler by Riley Brothers (Boilermakers) Ltd, Stockton on Tees
1951: Re-engined with 300bhp oil engine by Bolnes

1908: Completed by R. Cock, Appledore (Yd.No.156) for Wm. Burrell, Great Yarmouth as Kipper. 20.8.1908: Registered at Yarmouth (YH358). 1911: Sold to J. Harrington, Lowestoft. 24.1.1911: Registered at Lowestoft (LT1111). 2.1915: Requisitioned for war service and operated as A/A net drifter. 1919: Sold to George & Louisa Breach, Lowestoft. 1920: Returned. 21.9.1926: George Breach died. Ownership transferred to executors, Louisa Breach, George Alan Breach & Wm. Hutchings. < 8.1935: Fishing out of Fleetwood. 3.9.1935: At Bangor Magistrates Court, Sk. William John Durrant was fined £10 and costs for illegally trawling within the three miles limit in Cardigan Bay. 7.3.1936: Sold to Alfred Fitzgerald & Joseph Robert Searles, Fleetwood. 5.3.1937: Sold to Alfred Fitzgerald, Fleetwood. 11.1937: Lost funnel and mast in heavy weather and put into Douglas. 12.1937: Laid up in Fleetwood. 1.1938: Sold to Samuel Grey, Belfast for use as a salvage vessel. Assisted Messrs Carroll, Liverpool, in the attempted salvage of the steamer Annagher (583grt/1924) which had foundered off Ballycopeland Point, Donaghadee, Co. Down following a shift in her scrap cargo. 28.10.1938: Lowestoft registry closed. 11.1938: Sold to Dutch shipbreakers for demolition at Nieuw Lekkerland. 1940: Sold to N.V. Mercurius, Vlaardingen. Renamed Pax (VL68). 4.1942: Sold to F. Pot, Vlaardingen. Requisitioned by German military. 1947: Sold to J. Roelofs, Ijmuiden. Renamed Dolfjn (RO2). 1951: Converted to motor and re-built as a beam trawler. Renamed Zeehaan (IJM55). 1972: Sold to Dutch owners and used for sea angling parties. post1972: Sold for demolition. 
Gil.


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Kipper LT1111*

Thanks Gil for imfo it was generally assumed she had been scrapped in Holland
in 1938 as did a lot of British boats why was she spared ?. Maybe because she was a steel boat. When Burrells closed in 1994 the Yarmouth Mercury
had a article on the firm and the KIPPER was mentioned along with the
rumour she was renamed PAX, Dolfien and Zeehaan. I dont think my
Gt Grandfather William Burrell would have been too happy about her war work.
I wonder whether any of our Dutch members have any futher imfo on her
during her long Dutch career
Regards
Richard Burton.


----------



## Lord Hood

Yarmouth Information - steam drifter Kipper

Following the recent notes concerning the steam drifter Kipper, I have checked the local Great Yarmouth records, the 1911 Olsens, and Les Hawkins Directory of Yarmouth steam drifters and in all of these she has the registration YH385. It would be interesting to know if these sources are correct or not. Her 30 nhp engine cylinders are recorded as being 12 & 25 x 16.

Kind Regards


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello Lord Hood,
The returns of Lowestoft fishing boats 1904 to 1908 as her entered on the LT register 25/1/1911 formerly YH 385

regards
Roger


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Kipper LT1111*

When the Kipper was built in 1908 for my Gt Grandfather William Burrell of 
Gt Yarmouth she was YH385. There was a picture of her in The Yarmouth
Mercury when they ran a article on the demise of Burrells in 1994. She is
shown tied up at North Quay. I would love to get a copy of the photo as
it is the only one I have seen of her as the YH385. She was fitted out at
Yarmouth having being towed from Appledore where she was built.
Her engine was a Burrell steam surface condencing compound (2 cylinders)
12" & 25" dia, both with a 16" stroke rated at 30hp (140 I.H.P).
For the larger vessels they produced a straight triple expansion with cylinders
10", 17" & 28" all with a 18" stroke they where rated at 50hp (300 I.H.P.)
and fitted in such vessels as, LORD SUFFOLK LT44, LORD COLLINGWOOD LT183/ LT 34, LORD KEITH LT181, LORD ST VINCENT LT79 all part of the 
Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifter CO LTD fleet. The LORD HOOD LT20//LT55 
THE 1952 Prunier trophy winner with a record 314.75 Crans of herring was
powered by a Crabtree 200IHP triple. There works at GY where next door to
Burrells to one side of Fellows Shipyard.


----------



## gil mayes

From FMHT database (with large input from Barry Banham). As always any additions/corrections gratefully received.
KIPPER (LT1111) (drifter/trawler) (1935-1938)
O.N. 128532. 92g 32n 86.9 x 18.9 x 8.7 feet
C.2-cyl by Wm. Burrell, Great Yarmouth
Boiler by Riley Brothers (Boilermakers) Ltd, Stockton on Tees
1951: Re-engined with 300bhp oil engine by Bolnes

1908: Completed by R. Cock, Appledore (Yd.No.156) for Wm. Burrell, Great Yarmouth as Kipper. 20.8.1908: Registered at Yarmouth (YH385). 1911: Sold to J. Harrington, Lowestoft. 25.1.1911: Registered at Lowestoft (LT1111). 2.1915: Requisitioned for war service and operated as A/A net drifter. 1919: Sold to George & Louisa Breach, Lowestoft. 1920: Returned. 21.9.1926: George Breach died. Ownership transferred to executors, Louisa Breach, George Alan Breach & Wm. Hutchings. < 8.1935: Fishing out of Fleetwood. 3.9.1935: At Bangor Magistrates Court, Sk. William John Durrant was fined £10 and costs for illegally trawling within the three miles limit in Cardigan Bay. 7.3.1936: Sold to Alfred Fitzgerald & Joseph Robert Searles, Fleetwood. 5.3.1937: Sold to Alfred Fitzgerald, Fleetwood. 11.1937: Lost funnel and mast in heavy weather and put into Douglas. 12.1937: Laid up in Fleetwood. 1.1938: Sold to Samuel Grey, Belfast for use as a salvage vessel. Assisted Messrs Carroll, Liverpool, in the attempted salvage of the steamer Annagher (583grt/1924) which had foundered off Ballycopeland Point, Donaghadee, Co. Down following a shift in her scrap cargo. 28.10.1938: Lowestoft registry closed. 11.1938: Sold to Dutch shipbreakers for demolition at Nieuw Lekkerland. 1940: Sold to N.V. Mercurius, Vlaardingen. Renamed Pax (VL68). 4.1942: Sold to F. Pot, Vlaardingen. Requisitioned by German military. 1947: Sold to J. Roelofs, Ijmuiden. Renamed Dolfjn (RO2). 1951: Converted to motor and re-built as a beam trawler. Renamed Zeehaan (IJM55). 1972: Sold to Dutch owners and used for sea angling parties. post1972: Sold for demolition. 
Gil.


----------



## Lord Hood

Richard John Burton said:


> When the Kipper was built in 1908 for my Gt Grandfather William Burrell of
> Gt Yarmouth she was YH385. There was a picture of her in The Yarmouth
> Mercury when they ran a article on the demise of Burrells in 1994. She is
> shown tied up at North Quay. I would love to get a copy of the photo as
> it is the only one I have seen of her as the YH385. She was fitted out at
> Yarmouth having being towed from Appledore where she was built.
> Her engine was a Burrell steam surface condencing compound (2 cylinders)
> 12" & 25" dia, both with a 16" stroke rated at 30hp (140 I.H.P).
> For the larger vessels they produced a straight triple expansion with cylinders
> 10", 17" & 28" all with a 18" stroke they where rated at 50hp (300 I.H.P.)
> and fitted in such vessels as, LORD SUFFOLK LT44, LORD COLLINGWOOD LT183/ LT 34, LORD KEITH LT181, LORD ST VINCENT LT79 all part of the
> Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifter CO LTD fleet. The LORD HOOD LT20//LT55
> THE 1952 Prunier trophy winner with a record 314.75 Crans of herring was
> powered by a Crabtree 200IHP triple. There works at GY where next door to
> Burrells to one side of Fellows Shipyard.




You have indicated that Lord Hood was LT20//LT55. I was under the impression the Lord Hood was LT20 and previously LT215, certainly all the photographs I have of that vessel show her as LT20 or LT215. I was on the market when she came in with her large haul in 1952, escorted by Golden Miller. LT55 was Lord Barham, a drifter I have been on many times.

The full details of all the LSHD vessels are well do***ented. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Lord Hood LT215/LT20*

Lord Hood 
You are quite right a slip of the finger. LT 55 was Lord Barham I notice she was formerly LT211 & GDY110 Arkadiuz. The Lord Hood was also GDY108
Antonieuz what was there Polish connection about ?.Another L.S.H.D. boat
I am interested in is the Lord St Vincent LT79 she was mined and sunk in the Thames estuary on the 7th July 1941 does anybody now exactly where she
was sunk. Also what records are available for the L.S.H.D.CO LTD fleet.
I believe the company is still trading as L.H.D.Marine supplies Ltd. 
Regards
Richard Burton


----------



## gil mayes

Quite why I repeated KIPPER instead of OUSE I do not know. Does anyone have details of her Belgian owners and PRN?
OUSE (LT572) (1944-1945)
O.N. 113574. 167g 68n 104.1 x 21.0 x 10.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Muir & Houston Ltd, Glasgow

31.7.1900: Launched by Mackie & Thompson Ltd, Govan (Yd.No.208) for James Leyman & Co Ltd, Hull as Ouse. 6.9.1900: Registered at Hull (H514). 9.1900: Completed. 15.5.1913: Sold to Belgians. 3.2.1915: Sold to Paton’s Trawlers Ltd, Glasgow. Registered at Glasgow (GW15). 2.1916: Requisitiond for war service and converted for boom defence duties. 1919: Returned. 1919: Sold to A. Goulby, Kessingland, Lowestoft. 21.6.1919: Registered at Lowestoft (LT572). 1935: Sold to Mrs Edith C. Burton, Lowestoft. 1941: Sold to Loopey Fishing & Development Co Ltd, Lowestoft (Harold D. Holland, manager). 1944: Fishing from Fleetwood (Sk. V. Buschini Snr). 1945: Returned to Lowestoft. 1950s: Served as an Exhibition ship in Waveney Dock. 10.1954: Sold to Belgium for demolition. 27.10.1954: Sailed Lowestoft for Belgium towing Lord Duncan (LT273) also sold for demolition.
Gil.


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Thanks for the information gil, my, you chaps are a mine of information. The research is going really well, I will soon be able to start working the printer to death.

Thanks again

Fay


----------



## osta

i have a pic of warbler as s/t will dig it out the post it


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Thanks osta, it will be appreciated 

Cheers 

Fay


----------



## osta

i have pic of kipper outward bound when in fwd and a couple of the ouse


----------



## Fiesty Fay

Thanks again osta 

cheers

Fay


----------



## Richard John Burton

*Kipper LT1111*

Osta
The picture of the Kipper you have could you also post us a copy
Thanks
Richard Burton


----------



## gil mayes

KIPPER pic is on Bosun's Watch, plus one of her rebuilt, courtesy of Barry Banham.
Gil.


----------



## David Bradshaw

*Lord Barham*

LT55 was Lord Barham, a drifter my grandad skippered during WW2 and took to Dunkirk. Would you know where I could find a picture of the Lord Barham. I only have one of some my grandad Jim Masterton on deck during or immideatly after the Dunkirk evacuation.

Can you please advise where I can acces the full details of LT vessels to assist with my search. 

Kind Regards

David


----------



## Davser

Richard John Burton said:


> The LORD HOOD LT20//LT55
> THE 1952 Prunier trophy winner with a record 314.75 Crans of herring was
> powered by a Crabtree 200IHP triple. There works at GY where next door to
> Burrells to one side of Fellows Shipyard.


This record was beaten the following year by the Fruitful Bough PD417 with a single day haul of 323.5 Cran equivalent to approx 400,000 fish


----------



## sue.mota

*True Vine LT52*

Hi 

I also looking for a Lowestoft Trawler.
True Vine
LT52
Registered 1908-1915

Wooden Ketch Trawler(carvel)
71.3 x 19.3 x 9.0
Offical number 127595
46.80 Tons
60.10 Gross
Built 1908 by R, Jackman, Brixham.
For Charles Crews, Lowestoft.
7 Dec 1915
missing presumed war loss
£950 paid by BFVWRA.

Does anybody have any other info on this vessel, or any photo's. Or details of the crew that were lost.

Regards
Sue(Thumb)


----------



## TSJ59

*True vine*

Hi - Here is the list of _True Vine's_ casualties recorded on the CWGC site lost 30/11/1915. Got to go to finish work in the garden before the rains come!

CARSEY, H - 30/11/1915 
CHASTON, EW - 30/11/1915 
LEWELL, H - 30/11/1915 
REEVE, SC - 30/11/1915 
THOMSON, TH - 30/11/1915

Cheers, Terry


----------



## sue.mota

Hi Terry

Thanks a lot for that. My nieghbours grandfather was Samuel Charles Reeve.
I never thought of looking on the CWGC.

Regards
Sue (A)


----------



## charlotte fenn

Hi i hope someone will be able to help me i am trying to find out about my great grandfather he had a few fishing boats in lowestoft ....his name is Harold David Holland i know that he had LT1118 impregnable and also the Ouse LT572 he was the manager of the company that owned that one he died 12/12/1955 aged 57 i would be very grateful of any information about him thank you x


----------



## gil mayes

Welcome Charlotte. From Fleetwood Steam Trawler database.

OUSE (LT572) (1943-1945)
O.N.113574. 167g 68n 104.1 x 21.0 x 10.7 feet
T.3-cyl by Muir & Houston Ltd, Glasgow

31.7.1900: Launched by Mackie & Thomson Ltd, Govan (Yd.No.208) for James Leyman & Co Ltd, Hull as Ouse. 6.9.1900: Registered at Hull (H514). 9.1900: Completed (James Leyman, manager). Initially with Hull boxing fleet and later fished out of Scarborough. 5.1913: Sold to S.A. Compagnie Nationale des Chalutiers à Vapeur, Ostend. Sailed Scarborough for Belgium (Sk. Dave Naylor). 15.5.1913: Hull registry closed. 5.1913: Registered at Ostend as Ouse (O202). 3.2.1915: Sold to Paton’s Trawlers Ltd, Glasgow (Charles F. Paton, manager). Ostend registry closed. Registered at Glasgow (GW15). 2.1915: Requisitiond for war service as a boom defence trawler. 24.7.1915: Off St. Alban’s Head in collision with and sank HMD Water Lily (BF595). 1918: Based Lerwick. By12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Hull. 1919: Sold to Arthur Gouldby, Kessingland, Lowestoft (managing owner). 21.6.1919: Registered at Lowestoft (LT572). 1934: Sold to Mrs Edith C. Burton, Lowestoft (managing owner). 1941: Sold to Loopey Fishing & Development Co Ltd, Lowestoft (Harold D. Holland, manager). <1943-1945: Fishing from Fleetwood (Sk. V. Buschini Snr). 1945: Returned to Lowestoft. 1950s: Served as an Exhibition ship in Waveney Dock. 10.1954: Sold to Belgium for breaking up. 27.10.1954: Sailed Lowestoft for Belgium towing Lord Duncan (LT273) also sold for breaking up.

Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

And again Charlotte.

IMPREGNABLE (LT1118) (drifter/trawler) (seasonal/WW2)
O.N.130031. 108g 48n 86.5 x 18.6 x 8.8 feet
T.3-cyl by W. V. V. Lidgerwood, Coatbridge

1911: Launched by J. Duthie Torry Shipbuilding Co, Aberdeen (Yd.No.353) for Edward Catchpole, Kessingland as Impregnable. 6.1911: Completed (Edward Catchpole managing owner). 23.6.1911: Registered at Lowestoft (LT1118). 31.12.1917: Sold to W. Robbins & Sons Ltd, Lowestoft (Impregnable Fishing Syndicate). 9.1914: Requisitioned for war service as a patrol drifter (1-6pdr HA) (Ad.No.219). 2.1915: Renamed Imprest. 9.1916: Renamed Imperator. Based Lowestoft. By12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Lowestoft (W.Robbins & Sons, Lowestoft) and reverted to Impregnable (LT1118). 1930s: Seasonal fishing from Padstow and Fleetwood (Bloomfields Ltd, managing agents). 1933: Sold to B. J. W. Robbins, Lowestoft. 12.4.1934: Sold to Harold David Holland & Bertie James William Robbins, Lowestoft (joint owners) (Bertie J. W. Robbens managing owner). 8.1.1935: Sold to P. W. Watson & Sons Ltd & Harold David Holland, Lowestoft (joint owners) (Bertie J. W. Robbins, manager). 19.1.1937: Sold to P. W. Watson & Sons Ltd, Lowestoft (Alan H. Watson, manager). <1943-1945: Fishing from Fleetwood. 31.5.1944: Sold to The Breeze Co (Lowestoft) Ltd (Alan H. Watson, manager). 8.1957: Sold to Jacques Bakker en Zonen, Bruges for breaking up. 11.9.1957: Sailed Lowestoft for Bruges. 12.9.1957: Arrived Bruges. 12.9.1957: Lowestoft registery closed.

Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

Is there any point in responding to these requests for information?
Gil.


----------



## dickjburton

Hi Treeve
I am interested in the Fame LT754/YH854/GY352 Details for the Breech site on Hearts of Oak shown below do any photos exist ? sailing or steam ?. I think I have asked you this in the past.

FAME LT 754 ON 109566
Wooden, 2 masted,Carvel built, Ketch Sailing Drifter, Elliptical stern
Built by H.Reynolds, Lowestoft. 1898 for John Breach
62 x 17.15 x 8ft
38.79 nrt; 38.79 grt; 38.56 udk.
Registered Nr25/1898 Lowestoft.
21st July 1898 John Breach(16), J.Harrington(32), W.Allerton(16)
19th August 1905 Registry closed, Vessel transferred to Yarmouth. YH 854
Certificate delivered up and cancelled. Advice received from owner.
1905 Sold to Wm Burrell and re-registered YH 854. A 8 hp (40 ihp) Compound
engine was installed by the owner. Also installed was an Elliot & Garrood boiler and a Burrell capstan. 17 nrt. as steamer.
19th August 1905 Wm Burrell(64), managing owner
1907 Engine removed.
1912 Emma Bishop.(Haverford West)
1918 W.Greaves.(Lowestoft)
1919 R.C.Maynard.(Cleethorpes)
1920. Reduced to a hulk.


----------



## Oceanspan

Dover is presently experiencing a mass migration of sprats and mackerel which is all being recorded on the Dover Forum Sea News website. Years ago the fishing fleet used to call at Dover as they followed the annual migration of the herring. I have uploaded a photo of the fishing fleet in the Camber at Dover and this includes Impregnable (LT1118) prominently in the centre (post 2927).
http://www.doverforum.com/sea-news/index.php#comments


----------

